# Automatic update of lib in two locations?



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello all. 
I was wondering if there might be a simple way to address an odd problem. 

I have no desktop computer in my home and take my laptop with me when I travel. What I would like to do is keep my media files on my laptop and another copy on a nas drive. Simply copying new files annoying and can lead to duplicates so I was wondering if there was a way to automate my iTunes library to make two copies of tracks, on on the laptop and another on the nas drive?


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

You can use FreeFileSync software to easily make sure only new files are updated. It can update both directions so if you update tags on the laptop you can sync back to the NAS and if you rip new files to the NAS it can sync to the laptop. One word of caution is that the install tries to install extra software that you need to uncheck or uninstall.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Cool
Is it Mac friendly?


----------

